# Suggestions please!!



## Leann M. Bryan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey there,
My friend and I planned to start a construction company in Toronto and we registered our business according to construction industry requirements and hired some workers. We signed a new contract last day and the work should be started within two weeks. To start the project we require aerial equipment, we thought of renting it because we would be moving from one place to another so renting would be a better option than buying. It's the first time we are considering aerial equipment rental, so we definitely need some advice from anyone who has any experience in renting. 
Looking forward to your suggestions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome!!

Not a contractor, but most job sites I am at I see rental equipment,

Especially with you getting started

Most places, I see the rental company bringing the equipment out and picking it up.


Good luck!!!


----------



## ICE (Dec 12, 2019)

If the rental company offers theft insurance, take it.  If it isn’t offered by the rental company, find it elsewhere.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2019)

The rental company also deals with the mantanance of the equipment.


----------



## cda (Dec 12, 2019)

Be nice to your Inspectors,,,,



Especially, the Canadian ones.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 12, 2019)

Many companies that rent areal units also provide fall arrest training that is usually required by the provincial workplace health and safety acts/regulations in each of the provinces in Canada. If you buy, you will have to source this out from a third party.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 12, 2019)

order extra materials - you do not want to come up short and have to rent again.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 12, 2019)

What tmurray said.  Some require a mandatory training and provide a base level of certification for fall arrest and aerial work platforms.  Take it.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Who will operate the equipment? Need consistency as to same operator.


----------

